# vinyl siding melting



## rreale (Nov 17, 2020)

Over a year ago, i got a new Monessen KHLDV400 fireplace.   Not sure who owns them anymore (it was Majestic and then Vermont Castings).  Anyway the siding is melting and the dealer that installed it is unresponsive.  

So I am trying to figure out , is the Vinyl siding standoff kit installed?

What can i do to fix this?  I have heard some talk about a deflector.   The siding has melted some.   
I have also seen some pics on the internet of another termination kit that has no louvers on the top side, would that help or could i block off those louvers with a piece of metal.

Any help would be appreciated.

Please note: in 2 of the pics is the side of an aluminum extension ladder, in case you were wondering what that was.

thx


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2020)

No it's not. The kit will bring the cap out another 3 - 4 inches from the siding...
This is what it looks like.









						DuraVent Direct Vent Pro DV Vinyl Siding Standoff Box Direct Vent Pipe For Gas Fireplaces & Gas Stoves | DVA-BVS |
					

Part: DuraVent DVA-BVS. Buy the DuraVent Direct Vent Pro DV Vinyl Siding Standoff Box Direct Vent Pipe For Gas Fireplaces & Gas Stoves Venting Components. Find info on price, dimensions, installation and accessories. DuraVent Authorized Dealer. At North Country Fire we strive to provide the best...




					www.northcountryfire.com


----------



## rreale (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the response .  The cap i have now has outside dimension of 16x16.  Will the cap go over the standoff box?
Do I need any more pipe?  Can i do this all outside?
thx


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2020)

Everything can be done from the outside.
You will have to remove the cap. Should be held in place with 4 screws.
Mount the standoff to the wall., but you won't know
if may need to extend the direct vent, until you see what's behind the cap.
There should be a slip (or an adjustable) section there, but it may not be long 
enough to engage the slip section on the cap. Once you have the venting set 
to the correct length, you slip the cap over the vent pipe & screw the cap to the
vinyl siding standoff.


----------



## rreale (Nov 18, 2020)

ok, pulled off the cap, it is a 58DVA-HC.

There is some free play in the pipe that is there, maybe 3/4 of an inch.  but not enough if I am gonna go out another 3-4 inches.  What is the best way to extend the pipe, from the house side or the cap side?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2020)

From the house side, you have to twist lock a short section.
See if your installer has a 4" or 6" long  piece of matching vent.
The cap should slide right over it, after you've installed the VSS.


----------



## rreale (Dec 4, 2020)

Can i just order this to get the 3 inches?









						DuraVent DirectVent Pro 8 1/2 Inch Adjustable Pipe Length - Galvanized Direct Vent Pipe For Gas Fireplaces & Gas Stoves | 58DVA-08A |
					

Part: DuraVent 58DVA-08A. Buy the DuraVent DirectVent Pro 8 1/2 Inch Adjustable Pipe Length - Galvanized Direct Vent Pipe For Gas Fireplaces & Gas Stoves. Find info on price, dimensions, installation and accessories. DuraVent Authorized Dealer. At North Country Fire we strive to provide the best...




					www.northcountryfire.com


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 5, 2020)

That "slip" section will work just fine BUT....
I suggest you you test fit it on the 
first section still in the wall. 
Install the vinyl siding shield & 
Slide the cap over the vent & seat it.
You need to insure that the slip you're
installing has minimum free play &
CANNOT separate in the wall. 
If you're good, attach the cap to the VSS.
If there is ANY doubt in your mind,
that it MIGHT happen, attach the slip 
to the vent cap with a couple of sheet metal
screws. 1/4" hex head "Zip" screws will work 
perfectly & you can drive them in with your
screw gun.


----------



## rreale (Dec 13, 2020)

I added the pipe length.   i had to push it in  all the way to test fit it.  i have a minimum of 2 3/4 inch clearance between the termination cap and the house, adding a little more clearance will be easy.  i just ordered the vinyl standoff box, may have to add a short stud  to make it fit.  i'' probably skip the screws the piece of pipe i added is well pushed into the existing pipe, can't ever see it coming apart. .  thx for all your help


----------

